

Show HN: A Better UI For Watching Videos - redment
http://howmo.com/

======
citricsquid
Not sure what about this is better than Youtube itself, but I notice a feature
called "Leaderboard" which I assume ties into this somehow; can you explain?
Sounds like it could be interesting.

~~~
redment
Ah the Leaderboard ;) The idea is really simple. People who are frequent
watchers get rewarded with points and they show up at the top of the
Leaderboard.

------
rchiba
Made something similar: <http://www.pintube.tv>

But, besides the self-promotion, I do agree that youtube's default logged-in
feed view could be made a bit more visual and up-to-date with the trend of
image-heavy UI's. Can't wait to see what updates they have coming out soon. My
friend had a url to their beta UI, but can't remember what it was. Arg.

~~~
redment
Really cool, and awesome implementation. I'm really digging the smooth
transition on the infinite scroll. Also, the design and UI much better than
the default bootstrap I've slapped on my app.

Has pintube gotten any traction yet?

------
jamesgagan
looks a lot like <http://chartbrain.com>

